# Bargain Book Finds (July 2013) - Please, NO Self Promotion Please!



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the June 2013 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Natalie Babbitt's Tuck Everlasting is only $2.49 right now. This was one of my favorite books growing up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just Released! Boyd Morrison got his early buzz from KB and became one of my 'gotta buy' authors. Needless to say, I've bought this one and will move it to the top of my TBR. Only $3.99!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Lonely Planets: The Natural Philsophy of Alien Life, by David Grinspoon.

99 cents at this posting. Everything you always wanted to know about life on other planets, or so I'm told (I haven't read it yet).


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

The steampunk novel Boneshaker by Cherie Priest is currently only $2.99! It has been on my wish list for a long time, but it is usually in the $10-12 range.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

"The Shell Seekers" by Rosamunde Pilcher for $2.99 NO LONGER ON SALE


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

kinbr said:


> 15 of Sue Grafton's Kinsey Millhone mysteries are on sale today for $1.99 each (Books A-O)
> 
> Links below go to an Amazon page showing all 15:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?ie=UTF8&docId=1000777851&tag=kbpst-20


Thanks, I went ahead and scarfed 'em all, except for one I already had.



Dreamland, by Kevin Baker, 99 cents.

Historical Novel of NYC 100 years ago. I know nothing of it, but it has an average of four stars in 70 reviews.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Trivia books cheap! 99 cents at this posting.







I read the first two books, (Secrets, and Butterfly) in paper editions, and endorse them, though the Secrets book is getting a little long in the tooth. No knowledge of the third book, though you don't risk much at this price (which you should verify before buying!).


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

"This Perfect Day" by Ira Levin for $3.99



"Swan Song" by Robert McCammon for $3.03


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

This Glorious Struggle, 99 cents at this posting.

Ever feel the urge to snoop through the most interesting letters of George Washington? Now you can for just a buck!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I grabbed all the Sue Grafton books I could lay my hands on at $1.99 the other day.

This was a good romance by Donna Fasano (a KBs member.) only $3.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Alas, Babylon, by Pat Frank. $2.99

The classic novel of nuclear war, strange as it may seem....


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

First in the Game Warden Mike Bowditch Series going for $2.99


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

John Green's The Fault in Our Stars is only $3.99 right now! It is a best seller, and being made into a movie.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Fossils: A Very Short Introduction, $1.99



Forensic Science: A Very Short Introduction, $1.99



Stuart Britain: A Very Short Introduction



From Elvish to Klingon: Exploring Invented Languages, by Michael Adams, $1.99

As always, verify price before clicking "buy"







Plus there are several of the Nathan Heller historical detective stories set in the 1930s for $1.99 each. I highly recommend this series! I've read and recommend True Crime and Flying Blind. Haven't got around to reading triple play (a collection of shorter works, I understand) yet, but I am confident it is worthwhile. Note that all of these can be borrowed if you have Amazon Prime.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Art Of Racing In The Rain by Garth Stein. $1.99 and a really good book.


----------



## Kate Rothwell / Summer Devon (Jul 25, 2013)

I just got a free Dana Marton book. (bah, now I to figure out how to make a picture of it.) death scape I've read a couple of her books and enjoyed them. 
I also love Carolyn Jewel my immortal series and one of those books--a novella--is free. Oops -- not free anymore!

Kate


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Grand Old Party: A History of the Republicans
Author: Lewis L. Gould
$1.99 at his posting


----------

